# My other love - lots of pics



## ohsoap (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## Woodi (Oct 17, 2009)

Very attractive jewelry, ohsoap! I too love beads, gemstones, rocks.....but I seldom wear jewelry anymore (old lady now)
 I've been making 'tree hangers' which I let dangle from our many trees outside, and sometimes from the window curtain rods. I love how the sun catches the beads, stones or tiny mirrors and sends sparkles of color across the landscape, especially in our cold, grey, snowy winters.


----------



## Psalm 23 (Nov 22, 2009)

Those are LOVELY!  I love to bead...I got a kit for Christmas a couple years ago,and I have had so much fun with it.  It's just little pearls and clear glass beads and a few other things


----------



## wiccaronja (Nov 22, 2009)

Wonderful!

I do also Jewelry. But only for keys and cellphones.


----------

